# SPORE, anyone?



## Andrew (Sep 3, 2008)

Who else is feeling pretty hyped up for spore? Personally, I can't wait. Being the rabid fantard that I am, I pre-ordered the limited edition.

For those who don't know much about spore, I suggest you check out this video -

http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/735340/spore...r_090308HD.html


----------



## Giosan (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm receiving Spore today!! :lol: 

i'm gonna hug the mailman


----------



## Andrew (Sep 4, 2008)

I wish I could say the same! Unfortunately, it doesn't release until the 7th over here.


----------



## Giosan (Sep 4, 2008)

Stupid postoffice &lt;_&lt; haven't received it yet!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 4, 2008)

Haha, you guys. I saw some videos a long time ago and they were pretty cool. I'd play it if I even get the chance to play games.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 7, 2008)

My computer can't run anything...  

Make for the consoles geez :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been seeing some stuff for it. I'll probably get it once the price has gone down.... or just use all my christmas gift money now and waste on myself. I will see what the future holds.


----------



## TylerFerretLord (Sep 12, 2008)

I was absolutely disappointed with SPORE. Way too short and it feels rushed.


----------



## Giosan (Sep 12, 2008)

TylerFerretLord said:


> I was absolutely disappointed with SPORE. Way too short and it feels rushed.


Yes it does feel rushed, especially the first stage.

I'm not that disappointed with Spore though, i think it's fun! Some things could have been better yes... but you'll always have that, with everything.


----------



## muleyyy (Sep 12, 2008)

yes! i have it!

the plankton phase at the beginning seems a little rushed, the creature bit is great though

anyone like to post thier creatures?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 13, 2008)

The cell stage was the most fun for me, even if a bit short. It took me 13 solid hours of play to get to the space stage, which is the most in-depth portion of the game. Unfortunately, my laptop started having big issues with the game around that time, so I ended up uninstalling it until I get my desktop set up, which isn't too far off.

What difficulty are you guys playing on? I can see how it would feel too short if you were playing on easy. I was playing on normal.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 13, 2008)

Scratch the whole waiting thing... I'm gonna see if I can get it tonight. I got enough for it from working anyway.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2008)

Should I wait until an update before further consideration? ...Like making the cell stage longer?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 16, 2008)

Nah, I wouldn't worry about it Ogiga. It's doubtful any "update" is going to add that much if any content to the game.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay then, I'll wait for a hack. hahaha. Okay, I guess it's called a "mod" these days.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 17, 2008)

The crack was out something like a week before the game was released in NA. As long as you don't let it connect to the internet, you'll be fine.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 17, 2008)

Omg, everywhere i look i hear about this game :lol: 

It hasnt even got inter dimensional aliens or a crowbar


----------

